# Painting Pachadyrm and Precious Pandas



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Painting Pachyderm and Precious Pandas*

I just had to share two unusual videos. The first one was sent by a friend that works with elephants. This particular video shows the amazing talents that elephants have. Who would have thunk it? I am pretty sure he paints better than I do.






The second video is just in case you need to smile this morning. This is part of a news report that will air in May.




The accompanying article is here: http://www.npr.org/blogs/chengdu/2008/04/panda_video_draft.html


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

:redface: Oops - I spelled pachyderm wrong in my thread title.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The elephants are really need but I am so drawn to the pandas- after dasher, my next pet is going to have to be a panda- and I have bamboo in my yard so it is a sign!

Amanda


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, Kimberly...that is truly amazing! I love elephants ..especially baby ones! 

The pandas video was also darling! I want one! Or two..or three..:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay---I'm in love with the elephant painting --I just wished they would of shown us the creations the others made as well. I'm in love....now I need to go watch it again!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What an amazing elephant!! I was mesmorized...also wondering how long it took them to train it to do that......I know it draws better than I do!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I watched the some of the other elephants painting and you can see more paintings they have done. I wonder if the handler is guiding them?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I just watched the elephant one and I wanted to hug it. What a great painting. That's incredible. Be back, I'm off to watch some more.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K. I have a question. Some of the comments mention abusing the elephants to make them do this. I hope not. That would be horrible.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow that elephant is amazing!!! Kimberly, does your friend work with that particular elephant? how do they learn?

here is another cute attack (who knows may be the same zoo)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7364860.stm?


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my gosh! That is just the most amazing thing I've ever seen! Who would have believed elephants could do that!!!! I loved seeing this! Thanks so much for posting it, Kimberly.

The pandas are adorable too. How could you not smile when watching them? They're so cute and their mannerisms so amusing!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, I should have copied the original comments off the YouTube video write-up. 


> Can your elephant paint? Watch this elephant, rescued from abusive treatment in Burma, now paint an amazing self portrait. You'll be amazed at how his talent unfolds.
> 
> So touched by their horrific backgrounds and loving personalities, ExoticWorldGifts.com now supports, "Starving Elephant Artisans" by selling their paintings so they can continue to have a new life in Thailand.


 These elephants were rescued from abuse and live in a protected Conservation Project in Thailand.

Missy, no. She is in the U.S. and these elephants are in Thailand.

This particular elephant's name is Paya. He is the only one that can do a self-portrait. The other elephants haven't mastered painting their own likeness.

It is said that the elephants can paint their pieces in approximately 10 minutes with quite a bit of gusto and seem to enjoy it. The only thing they cannot do is to pick up their own paintbrushes so they have to be handed to them. When the elephant is done with one color, they drop their brush. Interesting!

Here is a link to a video of what appears to be a younger elephant being guided by a trainer: http://www.elephantart.com/catalog/images/Sequence3.mov

If you view the gallery, you can see that none of the other artwork is nearly as detailed as Paya's: http://www.elephantart.com/catalog/default.php


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kimberly,

Thank goodness. I was sitting here worrying about them. I'm so happy to hear that. I was watching one of the videos on YouTube in which you could see the elephant's tail wagging the whole time. I hoped that meant the same thing as a dog wagging his tail (most of the time).

It's amazing to watch. I'd love to have one of those paintings.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Geez, I just went to the site to see if I could buy a painting to support the cause and I was LOL when I found X rated paintings among the group. Hahahaha! They called it "creating future artists." Unfortunately I can't afford to buy one right now, but as soon as things get better here, it will be on my list.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I didn't realize that each elephant has a bio posted on the conservation web site. Here is what it says about Paya:


> PAYA'S BIO:
> Paya was born in 2002. He can be a bit sullen at times, but does very much enjoy his time at the easel. *Paya will often swing a leg, dance, and smile when he is painting.* Having just started one year ago, it is astonishing how quickly Paya has excelled at creating figural works.
> 
> Paya has developed his own slow concise style of art making. More drawing than painting, he specializes in creating elephant heads. Paya is very slow and deliberate when working, but this can be expected as he creates the astonishing compositions that he does. With exacting control, Paya draws one slow deliberate line at a time. To see it is breathtaking, as the subject of Paya's focus slowly takes shape before your eyes.


Geri, the bold emphasis was mine in response to you noticing one of the elephants swinging his/her tail. Cool!

It is interesting that Paya has only been painting (drawing) for a year. He's good!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I could not believe the elephant one - simply amazing. The pandas were so cute, so childlike. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG this really was amazing! I never would have guessed an elephant could paint! I kept thinking they would draw back the camera and expose it as a joke with a man's arm in a puppet trunk! This really put a smile on my face! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That is just amazing. Truly amazing.

I had no idea an elephant was capable of such a feat!


----------

